# Sagehens



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Would greatly appreciate any word from the Sagehens trial, especially the Qualifying ( and Derby, tomorrow). Thanks, Bill.


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

OPEN CALLBACKS: Total 47 
2,3,4,8,11,12,14,17,18,19,20,21,22,24,25,26,27,29,30,31,32,35,36,37,38,39,40
41,42,,43,45,46,47,50,51,52,53,54,55,57,58,59,60,62,63,66,68 
Scratches 5,13,61,64,67


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The only thing I heard about the Quaifying is that they finished the land blind today and about 11 are going to the water blind tomorrow morning. Don't have the numbers. Derby will start when the Q finishes.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open and the Amateur had somewhat similar tests in that they each had two tight marks on the left with either a hip pocket or reverse hip pocket configuration and a third mark off to the right.

In the Open, the first bird down was the long middle retired mark thrown left to right followed by a shorter retired on the left thrown left to right and then a flyer on the right also shot left to right and out about the same distance as the other marks. The callbacks were given above. The second series starts tomorrow with dog number 19.

The Amateur had a long bird on the right thrown first from left to right and behind a thick row of tules that the dogs had to punch through. The second bird down was the middle distance bird in the middle thrown right to left and falling at the base of a dike with thick cover on the slope of the dike. The short flyer was shot right to left from the top of the same dike into a channel of water on the other side and sluiced. The line was near the base of the dike on the side opposite from where the flyer fell. Other than the dogs that broke on the flyer, the middle bird at the base of the dike proved difficult for most dogs. The line to it was difficult to hold and most dogs ended up backsiding the brushed up holding blind or hunting behind the holding blind before working their way to the area of the bird. There was some hunting on the long bird as well as many dogs hunted short in dragback before punching through the tules.

Amateur callbacks (39 dogs):
2,4,6,7,9,10,11,13,14,15,19,21,22,26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35,36, 37, 38, 39, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 55, 56

The second series starts tomorrow with dog 28.


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Any word on "Ten", dog #17 and, I believe the youngest dog, in the Qual? Did he make it to the water blind?


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Q RESULTS:
1st #29 Dove, H/ Eric Fangsrud
2nd #13 Musket, H/ Jerry Patopea
3rd# 3 Cooper, H/ Bill Totten
4th# 21 Riley, H/ Michael O'Bannon
RJ#28 Bo,H/ Michael Palazzolo
Jams#10,16,18,22,24


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur ran a double blind with the short one being down the road on top of the dike with the flyer crates and gunner in white coat sitting in the middle of the road. The dogs had to pass through a narrow slot between the crates and the heavy brush on the edge on the dike. The long blind angled off the dike through the brush at the edge and under the arc of the middle mark from yesterday.

Callbacks to the 3rd series (31 dogs):

6,9,10,13,14,15,21,22,26,28,30,31,32,,34,35,36,37,38,39,42,43,44,46,47,48,49,50,52,53,55,56

Third series starts with dog 42.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open ran a poison bird blind followed by picking up the mark.

Open Callbacks (28 dogs):

2,4,8,11,17,18,20,26,27,29,30,31,35,38,43,47,50,51,52,53,55,57,58,60,62,63,66,68

Third series starts with 53.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Judy 

(Sebec and I had a "no bird" (gun retired)PB blind in an Open last season...came back 3 dogs later to try it again..you can imagine how that went..or didn't..lots of cover and similar shrubs, bird right beside him when I cast out/bent over and p/u the duck...hate it when I do not do him any favors)


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur started running a water blind with a poison bird but nearly every dog was coming back with the poison bird. So the judges scrapped the test and moved to a new location to start another poison bird blind. This one angles gradually across a boomerang shaped channel to a point on the left where the poison bird gunners are sitting. They have thrown a poison bird down a plateau above the shore on the back side of the point. The point has been scented, and boards were placed on it marking the location above which the dogs must be to be considered on line. After crossing the point above the boards and past the gunners, the line re-enters the water and gradually angles back across the channel to the bird on the far bank. This blind is proving to be difficult as several dogs have picked up the poison bird while others have arrived at the end of the blind and picked up the bird but have had problems enroute. I'm guessing about half the dogs were run before the judging stopped at about 4:30 or so to resume in the morning at 7:30. Dog #22 will start.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open water blind had a poison bird and two ditches with thick tules as well as a pond to cross. 

Open callbacks to the 4th series (20 dogs):

8,11,17,18,20,27,29,31,35,38,47,50,51,52,53,58,60,62,63,68 

Rotation is 36 so 38 should start.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qualifying Placements:

1st - Dove - Luray/Fangsrud
2nd - Musket - Morin/Patopea
3rd - Cooper - Petersen/Totten
4th - Riley - O'Bannon
RJ - Bo - Palazzolo
JAM's: 10, 16, 18, 222, 24

Derby finished two series today but I don't have the callbacks.


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Any news on the derby ?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I posted the callbacks to the 4th series in the Amateur but for some reason they didn't appear. I guess it's old news now. The only thing I heard from any of the stakes is that two Chessies finished the Open. Linda Harger's Comet took the blue and Julie Cole's Ruddy Duck earned a JAM.


----------



## GLDNS4C (Jul 12, 2009)

*Congratulations* *to Linda & Comet on the Open win. If I didn't make a mistake on adding points....I believe this earns Comet her FC title!!!* ....*Carol M-S*


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Congratulations to Linda Harger and FC/AFC Ch Yakity's Shake Rattle 'N' Roll on winning the Open (Chesapeake breed's 19th dual champion) and to Julie Cole and Yakity's Crackshot Ruddy Duck (Comet's sister) on getting a JAM in the Open.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Anyone have Derby results?


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Lexie WON the Derby!!! Two weeks in a row and on the Derby list at 14 months! Congratulations Casey!

Sorry, I don't have other placements.


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Congratulations to Linda and Comet, Julie and Ruddy, and Casey and Lexi! Great weekend for these three teams! Yip! Yip!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

The results for Sagehens is up on Entry Express. 

Helen Graves
Fill In F.T. Secretary


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Results for the Amateur....

1. Citori's Alma Mater

2. AFC Buck in Bobby

3. FC AFC Flyways Ruby Begonia

4. She's la Chicka Ricka

Congrats to Lynn/Michael Moore on a HUGE win against a very talented and titled amateur field

AFC Buck in Bobby beat his Mom( places second to her third)and qualifies for the National Am

FC AFC Ruby; the gal just keeps finishing trials and continues to be a factor

Chicka; congrats Richard on finishing another trial and being in it to the end


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Results for the Amateur....
> 
> 1. Citori's Alma Mater
> 
> ...


Bon, you must be paying attention to Ruby's Amateur results. She has run 7 Amateurs in a row. Here are her seven Amateur results in order.

2 Amateur 3rd placements
1 Amateur 2nd place
4 Amateur 3rd placements
That's ONE 2nd place and SIX 3rd placements out of 7 starts. We're happy to be in the ribbons with Ruby. 

Helen


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Gary and Mary Ahlgren on a great trial weekend with AFC Buck N Bobby. Gary and Bobby were knocking on the door in the Open and the Amateur. 

AFC Buck N Bobby - 3rd in the OPEN and 2nd in the Amateur. How sweet is that!

Helen


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

helencalif said:


> Bon, you must be paying attention to Ruby's Amateur results. She has run 7 Amateurs in a row. Here are her seven Amateur results in order.
> 
> 2 Amateur 3rd placements
> 1 Amateur 2nd place
> ...



Helen, 

congrats.....that is a GREAT RUN with Ruby!!!!!

Chris


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> Results for the Amateur....
> 
> 1. Citori's Alma Mater


Very nice. Nice job Lynn and Michael.


----------

